# Unterschiedliche Abstände zwischen Tabellen in Mozilla und IE



## Sapantha (12. Mai 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe zwei Tabellen nebeneinandergesetzt, mithilfe des Textumflußes indem ich die linke Tabelle auf 'align="left"' gesetzt habe. Rahmendicke, cellpadding und cellspacing sind auf null. Im Mozilla Firebird liegen die beiden Tabellen jetzt nahtlos aneinander, wie es auch sein soll. Aber im IE habe ich einen unerwünschten Abstand von 1-2 Pixeln. 

Kann ich dieses Problem irgendwie lösen?


----------



## saschaf (13. Mai 2004)

Ist jetzt vieleicht ne dumme Frage, also zerreis mich nicht gleich in der Luft  aber wenn die Tabellen sowieso zusammenhängen sollen, warum machst du dann nicht gleich nur eine Tabelle?


----------



## dtdesign (13. Mai 2004)

Gar nicht. Es gibt keine Lösung.

Ausser du machst 1 Tabelle anstatt 2

MfG dtdesign


----------



## Tharos (13. Mai 2004)

Vermutlich liegt es daran, das Mozilla und der IE den Quelltext einfach anders interpretieren und entsprechend auch darstellen.

Der IE ist ja nicht grade dafür bekannt, das er alles der Norm entsprechend darstellt..

Scriptest du aber so, das der IE das alles prima hinbekommt, haben fast alle anderen Browser Probleme.


----------

